# Carports/roof 2x6 span



## B4ubuid (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a carport roof that is 17ft wide & 20ft deep with 2x6 on 16inch centers the 2x6 beams are going the length of the 17ft span & the roof only has a 1ft pitch I know this is not enough pitch but it had to be done this way. There is 1/2 ply & then metal roof on that. Is 17ft to far for a 2x6 We get snow load but not often here in Seattle. I did double up some of the 2x6 with plywood then another 2x6 just like you would build a header.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, a 2x6 is too small for that span....2x6 will span about 11'
You would need 2x10's for that span
With the low pitch if you get a wet snow you might be in trouble


----------



## B4ubuid (Oct 15, 2009)

What if I double up the 2x6 making them a 4x6


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

*4x6's*

Most rafter span tables are now geared towards 2x materiel. It would appear that 4 x 6's might work especially at the 16" centers that you are using. However perhaps you could check with a "timber frame builder" in your area for the spans that a 4x6 can safely be used on. Timber framing is a whole other world. Or your local building department on their thoughts :whistling2:


----------



## mgrigg (May 15, 2014)

*carport*

I am building a lean to that has a 1/12 pitch and spans 12' wide by 22' long. I am in the northern climate with lots of snow. Can I use 2x6 , 16" on center as a roof structure or do I need 2x8's.

Mitch


----------

